# Team Fortress 2: Crashing on loading screen



## RandomHazard (Feb 17, 2008)

I just got the Orange Box. I installed Team Fortress 2 and after updating it I launched it. After the valve logo the loading screen comes up, after 5-10 seconds the screen flashes black and goes to my desktop :upset:. Some times theres is a pop-up labeled "Engine Error" on the top and the message is "No permission to run (tf)".

If anyone knows how to fix this please respond.


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Check to make sure your system is running what is required of the game (check system requirements on back of box)


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi RandomHazard and Welcome to TFS,

Right Click on the Steam Shortcut on the desktop and select properties, make sure the box "Run as Administrator" is checked. This is located in the Compatibility Tab.


----------



## 199312051993 (Mar 21, 2008)

I have the same problem, though i cannot find this "administrator option" thing under compatibility.

I also when loading the game, TF2 comes up in a window, a small windowed mode box. This showing the Valve logo (guy with plug in his head)

any help?


----------

